# Internet (PPPoE) won't connect

## g4c9z

Hi,

I'm having trouble setting up my internet connection.  I have an PPPoE service provider who provides a dynamic IP address, I'm pretty sure (Bell Sympatico in Canada), and am trying to set up rp-pppoe.  I was previously using a DHCP provider, so there may be a wrong setting left over.

When my computer starts, I get the message:

Starting eth0

	Bringing up eth0

		up

		No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)

In my /etc/conf.d/net, I have:

iface_eth0="up"

It tries to connect, but times out.

Here are some possibly relevant services that are the result of the command "rc-update show":

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            net.ppp0 |      default

            netmount |      default

            rp-pppoe |      default

I ran adsl-setup, but there's still a chance I made a mistake there I suppose.

The version of rp-pppoe is 3.5-r11.

I checked in my kernel configuration, and PPPoE is enabled as a module.  Do I need to do anything extra to get the module loaded or something, or is that handled in the scripts?

Does anyone know what the problem is?  Are perhaps some of those services started at the wrong time (boot vs. default)?

----------

## g4c9z

I tried it with the Gentoo CD (2004.3 minimal), and was able to get it to connect with the same username and password from there, following the instructions in the Gentoo handbook, but it still doesn't work for my existing installation.

Furthermore, I noticed that the Gentoo CD gave me the message "DHCP broadcasting for IP", with a green "ok".  That seems strange - does that mean I actually have a DHCP provider?  I thought you don't have to adsl-connect when you do, and maybe I don't understand the difference between that and PPPoE or the relationship between them.

----------

## Dinini

iface_eth0="up" doesn't work with recent baselayout changes.

There have been changes with the baselayout lately so older /etc/conf.d/net settings may not work if you updated baselayout. Take a look at /etc/conf.d/net.example and see if there is an ADSL section.  It should point you in the right direction.  :Smile: 

In my case rp-pppoe-3.5-r11 and baselayout-1.12.0_pre8-r2 (unstable version: don't use if you value sanity)

/etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=( "adsl" )

adsl_user_eth0="adsl-username"

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets:

"adsl-username" * "adsl-password"

(note: rp-pppoe no longer provides an init file so it's not listed)

rc-update -s:

net.eth0 | default

net.lo | boot

net.ppp0 |

----------

## Shaman

I can't even get my ethernet working at all.  It will ping itself both localhost and ether address, but won't ping anything else.  I'm going crazy.  :Sad: 

routes, ifconfig look perfect and as I said, I can ping the interface IPs.  I'd love to give output here but I have to dual-boot into winderz to post this.

not even worried about ppp anymore, my OS may be borked.  :Sad: 

----------

## curtis119

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 has nothing to do with an dsl connection.

do this

```

adsl-setup <Fill in the answers>

/etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start

<if you want it to start at boot>

rc-update add rp-pppoe default

```

----------

## g4c9z

Hey, that worked!  (Though I don't know about at boot time.)  Thanks!

I did, however, get this:

```

root>/etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     adsl

 *       Starting ADSL for eth0

TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 196: 12556 Terminated              $CONNECT <(echo "$CONFREAD") >/dev/null 2>&1            [ !! ]

 * Starting adsl ...

.. Connected!                                                                                                         [ ok ]

```

and it took a while for it to connect.  That's probably another bug though and it might go away if I upgrade things.

----------

## Lukas535

Hi

I've got a maybe similar problem.

I installt a new Server with gentoo(192.168.0.1), my eth0 is working fine, and if I route with my Gentoo laptop( 192.168.0.11 ) I can go in the internet.

I merged rp-pppoe anwsered all questions from adsl-setup. but adsl-start allways gives me an timed out ...

The /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf is correct, i allready copied it from my Laptop. I'm also shure it isn't something stupid like wrong cable or still running adsl-connect with the laptop .... 

I tried to start it with :

root>/etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start 

but there is no file called rp-pppoe in /etc/init.d !

My version of rp-pppoe is 3.5-r11

Does anyone have a clue what my problem is ???

Thanx so fare

Lukas

----------

## g4c9z

Some of this might be related to this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68934

For me, I get a timeout but then it connects anyway and works fine, and since I have no clue how to remove the timeout, I'm just leaving my installation as is and hoping it won't bother me too much later.

----------

## Cintra

the only version I found to be stable and have stuck with, is rp-pppoe-3.5-r2 - the ebuild can be found here http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/net-dialup/rp-pppoe/rp-pppoe-3.5-r2.ebuild?rev=1.9&view=log

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/net-dialup/rp-pppoe/rp-pppoe-3.5-r2.ebuild

I have a copy in /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/rp-pppoe

mvh

----------

## curtis119

OK, I just discovered that the networking scripts were updated so that you don't have to use rp-pppoe directly. You can just put "config_eth0=( "dsl" ) in your /etc/conf.d/net file and then "rc-update add net.eth0 boot" and it will call rp-pppoe to do the actual connection (you need iproute2 installed for this to work). You're supposed to delete rp-ppppoe: "rc-update del rp-pppoe boot". I haven't tried it yet because I have torrents going and don't want to interrupt them to test this but I will try tomorrow and report back.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## curtis119

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

> OK, I just discovered that the networking scripts were updated so that you don't have to use rp-pppoe directly. You can just put "config_eth0=( "dsl" ) in your /etc/conf.d/net file and then "rc-update add net.eth0 boot" and it will call rp-pppoe to do the actual connection (you need iproute2 installed for this to work). You're supposed to delete rp-ppppoe: "rc-update del rp-pppoe boot". I haven't tried it yet because I have torrents going and don't want to interrupt them to test this but I will try tomorrow and report back.  

 

And it worked. Perfectly. The documentation for that is in /etc/conf.d/net.example

I wonder why I never noticed that before?

----------

## g4c9z

Well, I tried your method, curtis119, and it still doesn't improve matters for me.  I still get my TIMED OUT error.

Does that also require PPP over Ethernet support in the kernel?

----------

## curtis119

 *g4c9z wrote:*   

> Well, I tried your method, curtis119, and it still doesn't improve matters for me.  I still get my TIMED OUT error.
> 
> Does that also require PPP over Ethernet support in the kernel?

 

Only if you turn on that option in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # Linux kernel-mode plugin for pppd.  If you want to try the kernel-mode
> 
> # plugin, use LINUX_PLUGIN=rp-pppoe.so
> 
> 

 

I use it becuase I find that lots of connections (like heavy torrent use) will make the connection drop if I don't. 

Have you tried setting debug to on? read the manpage for pppd and set the option in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf you may be missing some option that your ISP requires to connect.

----------

## g4c9z

I don't have that option on in my pppoe.conf, so I guess that wasn't the problem.

Maybe it's that I'm using an old kernel.  I'm in the process of trying to upgrade from linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 to linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r5, so I'll see if that makes a difference once I try some things.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you tried setting debug to on? read the manpage for pppd and set the option in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf you may be missing some option that your ISP requires to connect.

 

I'd rather not set that since I don't know what other options are normally passed to pppd in the rc-update scripts.

In fact, are you sure pppd is used at all?  I have net.ppp0 turned off in the rc-update scripts (as I showed way back in this thread).  Is it supposed to be turned on?

----------

## curtis119

yes, rp-pppoe calls pppd which is the daemon that actually handles everything. You don't need net.ppp0, that's for a normal analog modem. If you are unwilling to set debug to on then I don't think I can help you anymore since that is pretty much the only way to get any inforamtion as to *why* it is failing. If you don't get that debug info then you are just stabbing in the dark.

----------

## g4c9z

Well, OK, I'll try setting debug.  But how can I know what to put in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf?  Do you mean I should add the line:

```
OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND="pppd debug"
```

?  If so, how can I know it isn't debugging an invocation of pppd that's different than the one invoked when my system starts?

----------

## curtis119

 *g4c9z wrote:*   

> Well, OK, I'll try setting debug.  But how can I know what to put in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf?  Do you mean I should add the line:
> 
> ```
> OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND="pppd debug"
> ```
> ...

 

No, use this instead 

```

PPPD_EXTRA="debug"

```

----------

## g4c9z

Whoops, didn't notice that line of the file.

I set debug to on, and the kernel log has a bunch of blocks of these error messages which repeat, though with slightly different values each time:

```
Nov 17 18:27:15 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Nov 17 18:27:15 [pppd] using channel 3

Nov 17 18:27:15 [pppd] Using interface ppp1

Nov 17 18:27:15 [pppd] Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/1

Nov 17 18:27:15 [pppoe] PADS: Service-Name: ''

Nov 17 18:27:15 [pppoe] PPP session is 2892

Nov 17 18:27:16 [pppd] sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xbefa39ef>]

Nov 17 18:27:16 [pppd] rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xbefa39ef>]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x39 <mru 1492> <auth pap> <magic 0x419518f0>]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] No auth is possible

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x39 <auth pap>]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x3a <mru 1492> <magic 0x419518f0>]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x3a <mru 1492> <magic 0x419518f0>]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xbefa39ef]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3b]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] LCP terminated by peer

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3b]

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppoe] Session 2892 terminated -- received PADT from peer

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppoe] Sent PADT

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] Modem hangup

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] Waiting for 1 child processes...

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/adsl-eth0.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412   , pid 9187

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/adsl-eth0.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    finished (pid 9187), status = 0x0

Nov 17 18:27:18 [pppd] Exit.

Nov 17 18:27:18 [adsl-connect] ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

```

I have no idea what they mean.

----------

## g4c9z

By the way, I think there's a slight typo in your solution.  I think config_eth0=( "adsl" ) goes in /etc/conf.d/net, rather than config_eth0=( "dsl" ).  (Unless they both work?)

----------

## g4c9z

OK, this is weird.  I removed rp-pppoe from starting at boot time, and emptied everything from /etc/conf.d/net.  At startup it said something like "no protocol specified for eth0, assuming DHCP" and connected, I guess through DHCP.  It seems my ISP must support either protocol, and I don't need rp-pppoe at all.

----------

## curtis119

 *g4c9z wrote:*   

> OK, this is weird.  I removed rp-pppoe from starting at boot time, and emptied everything from /etc/conf.d/net.  At startup it said something like "no protocol specified for eth0, assuming DHCP" and connected, I guess through DHCP.  It seems my ISP must support either protocol, and I don't need rp-pppoe at all.

 

 :Very Happy: 

It's always the simplest things mucking it all up isn't it? Glad to hear you figured it out.

----------

## ak47

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

>  *g4c9z wrote:*   Well, OK, I'll try setting debug.  But how can I know what to put in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf?  Do you mean I should add the line:
> 
> ```
> OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND="pppd debug"
> ```
> ...

 

I would be very much appreciated if you could help me as well.  I have the same problem and i also learned that there was a bug report for this issue.  here is the log, could you please help?  pppoe gets timed out but manually i can start it.  thx for your time and help in advance.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan  2 10:07:35 gentoo pppd[1127]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Jan  2 10:07:35 gentoo pppd[1127]: using channel 1
> ...

 

and here are the relevant files

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo ~ # more /etc/conf.d/net 
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> ...

 

pppoe.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ETH='eth0' 
> 
> # ADSL user name.  You may have to supply "@provider.com"  Sympatico
> ...

 

----------

## curtis119

OK, first of all try resetting all the pppoe info by running adsl-setup as root. This will overwrite your /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf file with sane defaults.

Now, does this problem always happen or only during a bootup? Is it only during a cold bootup or does it happen on a warm bootup as well?

Can you use the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script or do you have to call the pppoe script manually everytime?

If the machine is up and running and the connection drops, can you you restart it using the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script or do you have to call the pppoe script manually?

If you only experience it during bootups do you turn off your dsl modem when you turn off your computer or do you leave it running all the time? I find that if I leave it on all the time I don't get errors but if I turn it off it sometimes fails to connect on the next bootup and then I have to do "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" manually.

----------

## ak47

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

> OK, first of all try resetting all the pppoe info by running adsl-setup as root. This will overwrite your /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf file with sane defaults.
> 
> Now, does this problem always happen or only during a bootup? Is it only during a cold bootup or does it happen on a warm bootup as well?
> 
> Can you use the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script or do you have to call the pppoe script manually everytime?
> ...

 

THX much for getting back to me.  uhmm here is a quick run down on what happened.  Because pppoe gets timed out after I installed gentoo, i thought maybe  there is a problem with the rp-pppoe pkg thus i installed the very latest one by manually downloaded from the roaring penguin site, compiled it and installed on top of gentoo's old version.  i got nothing to lose as the old one didn't work properly.  However manually downloaded newer version didn't work either.  So to answer your first question:

 *Quote:*   

> Now, does this problem always happen or only during a bootup? Is it only during a cold bootup or does it happen on a warm bootup as well?

 

it always happens when i cold boot.  don't know how to warm bootup.  basically it doesn't comeup on its own, i have to manually run

```
#adsl-start
```

 or 

```
pppoe-start
```

 due to 2 pppoe are residing i have to get rid of one of them.  shall i run 

```
emerge --unmerge rp-pppoe
```

 since i don't know how to get rid of the manually compiled and installed newer pppoe?  then i would have only 1 to deal with  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Can you use the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script or do you have to call the pppoe script manually everytime?

 

i just ran /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start at the prompt after confirming adsl-status was down this is the output

```
gentoo init.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     adsl

 *       Starting ADSL for eth0

TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 198:  3052 Terminated              $CONNECT <(echo "$CONFREAD") >/dev/null 2>&1  [ !! ]
```

the output is exactly the same.  maybe the during the boot i think rc-update script is calling the net.eth0 instead of "adsl-start"?

and here is adsl-start output though nothing much to see  :Smile: 

```
gentoo init.d # adsl-start

... Connected!
```

my dsl-modem is ALWAYS on during the bootup.  no matter what. and i'm thinking of making this as my ip masq. gateway/firewall so this will be 24/7 up as well.  hopefully....   

 *Quote:*   

> If you only experience it during bootups do you turn off your dsl modem when you turn off your computer or do you leave it running all the time? I find that if I leave it on all the time I don't get errors but if I turn it off it sometimes fails to connect on the next bootup and then I have to do "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" manually.
> 
> 

 

hmmm but i always get timed out when i boot up.  i also tried to run adsl-setup to overwrite as you suggested it didn't work.  maybe i should remve both pppoe and see what happens.  if i wanted to get rid of the pppoe pkg (newer one) how would i do that?[/quote]

----------

## curtis119

hmm OK, first of all get rid of the manually installed one by cd'ing to the directory of the source code and running "make uninstall".

Next, go to bugs.gentoo.org and file a bug report. Include all the info you have included here, especially the log output from your previous post. Sorry I can't help you more but you seem to have it set up correctly.

----------

## ak47

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

> hmm OK, first of all get rid of the manually installed one by cd'ing to the directory of the source code and running "make uninstall".
> 
> Next, go to bugs.gentoo.org and file a bug report. Include all the info you have included here, especially the log output from your previous post. Sorry I can't help you more but you seem to have it set up correctly.

 

guess what, it's working now.  i basically wiped out EVERYTHING and re-installed kkkkkk  :Very Happy:  .  dam,   :Twisted Evil:  it took forever to compile on my ultra sparc box  :Smile: 

----------

## AlbertLash

I too am having difficulties with this. The new /etc/conf.d/net.example using the ppp0_config:

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth1"     # PPPoE requires an ethernet interfac

username_ppp0="mynusername"

simply causes my eth1 to ask for a DHCP server. 

I'm now trying this: 

PPPOE_EXTRA="debug"

PPPD_EXTRA="debug"

in /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf to find out more information. 

At any rate, right now I'm confused about the rp-pppoe modules versus the kernel module. I have the kernel module compiled and installed, so do I not need the rp-pppoe module? I'm also getting this in the logs:

Jan 16 10:22:58 localhost pppd[18234]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jan 16 10:22:58 localhost pppd[18234]: Linux kernel does not support PPPoE -- are you running 2.4.x?

Jan 16 10:22:58 localhost pppd[18234]: Exit.

Jan 16 10:22:58 localhost adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

----------

## ak47

if i were you i would clean install everything as i did.  and DO NOT compile pppoe into your kernel and just install rp-pppoe later.

----------

## vutives

Hi, I have a very big problem (for me). I don't have ppp0 which I need to cennect to the network by PPPoE. After typing 

```
ifconfig ppp0 up
```

there is 

```
No such device
```

Under livecd my network worked beautyfully. There worked 'lo', 'eth0' and 'ppp0'. Now I don't know what to do with this ppp0. How can I 'make' it?

----------

## ak47

install rp-pppoe

----------

## curtis119

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Hi, I have a very big problem (for me). I don't have ppp0 which I need to cennect to the network by PPPoE. After typing 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig ppp0 up
> ```
> ...

 

The networking script has changed again. Look at /etc/conf.d/net.example and follow the example for "PPPoE" under the PPP section. rp-pppoe is no longer required for dsl connections. Here is my /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='change to your username'

password_ppp0='change to your password'

pppd_ppp0=( "updetach"

"defaultroute"

"usepeerdns"

)

```

You have to build the pppoe module in the kernel in order for this to work. It's in the networking section in the same place as the other ppp options.

----------

## vutives

Ok, I'm at school now. I've installed rp-pppoe. At home I'll check /etc/conf.d/net and inform you about results

----------

## vutives

I looked in net.example but there was nothing about anything like your configuration. Byt I tried. Without any success. I did 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

 and it brought up ppp0. But after ifconfig there was no ppp0. 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 said that there was no dhcpd (my provider doesn't have this) and that eth0 isn't configured. I can only fire eth0 up by 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

 and adsl-start. What should I do to get a beautiful (for me) text showing ppp0 after typing 

```
ifconfig
```

??   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S. I installed Gentoo agani and everything is ok

----------

## Faquin

 *curtis119 wrote:*   

> The networking script has changed again. Look at /etc/conf.d/net.example and follow the example for "PPPoE" under the PPP section. rp-pppoe is no longer required for dsl connections. Here is my /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> 
> config_ppp0=( "ppp" )
> ...

 OK, how did you note the networking script has changed ??. It seems to be a solution for me, but, i need to read some docs before making changes. Could you tell me where to read?. I looked for some info at home docs on gentoo.org. But didn't find too much.

thanks.

----------

